# baby pigeons last year and this year



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

last year all my barn/ferral pigeons turned out with bronze bars. now this year the same pairs of birds are throwing all blue bars with white flights and white splashed heads. anyone care to guess what I get next year?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yup...ya never know....


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

New birds!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

yep all kindes, rollers, ferals, homers, and crested high flyers.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Do they stick together as a single flock, or split off based on breed/type ???


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

stay together as a flock they always have. my fan tails lay eggs all the time but they never hatch. you candle hem at a week and a half and there always infertle. I let them sit on them till they quit though anyhow. however they never hatch.


----------

